# need help building a egg tumbler



## valladares (Mar 31, 2010)

hi if any one has some good plans for an egg tumbler that would be great. also if you have made one and no longer need it i would willing to purchase one. have two more species 44 currently holding. would let the mother take them to full term but last time they didn't make it on there own. have some large Geophagus that took them out.

thanks for looking.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Check out the For sale ads, awhile back, like a week or two, i remember seeing some for sale. Good luck


----------

